

The Problem with EULAs (sneaky bitcoin mining) - privong
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/12/the_problem_wit_5.html

======
infruset
What if some intern at Sony adds a little mining-when-idle module to the next
PS4 update? Surely this would generate decent profit?

